Ask HN: What are you reading or learning during the isolation period? - vicpara
======
alecjstewart
I'm thinking about diving into Eloquent Javascript[1] today. I recently
graduated with a CS degree, but I don't know at least one programming language
moderately well. Figured I'd dust off some programming cobwebs through JS and
then go from there!

[1] [https://eloquentjavascript.net/](https://eloquentjavascript.net/)

------
vicpara
I'm learning how to draw, sketch and doodle. Something I always wanted to do.

On top of that I have three books I was always too intimidated to start
reading:

* Deng Xiaopong and the transformation of China - Ezra Vogel

* Leonardo Da Vinci - Walter Isacson

